# Hate so much



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

Its like i have a nemesis. This one person from my class makes me want to go on a genocide rampage and vomit and take drugs. What do i do to all this hate? Things go well when i dont think about her, but suddenly when i think about the annoying things she has said and done to me i just give up and the rest of the day is RUINED. What is this?


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

A mixture of feelings, maybe? Do you feel offended, let down, disappointed, ridiculed and or singled out all at the time? I know that would make me mad as all hell!

What do you do to vent this pressure?


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

Bear987 said:


> A mixture of feelings, maybe? Do you feel offended, let down, disappointed, ridiculed and or singled out all at the time? I know that would make me mad as all hell!
> 
> What do you do to vent this pressure?


Ehh, well to blow off some steam (i dunno if thats said in the right context now), i do simple walks. But i think it relieves only temporarily. 

And yes i do feel ridiculed alot, even when Im alone. Weird. But i do this even when Im all good in a way that i should be normally happy. Like i would whine about everything in my mind. Right now Im standing in a dark forest alone and it feels good.


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

Vulgar mutt said:


> Ehh, well to blow off some steam (i dunno if thats said in the right context now), i do simple walks. But i think it relieves only temporarily.
> 
> And yes i do feel ridiculed alot, even when Im alone. Weird. But i do this even when Im all good in a way that i should be normally happy. Like i would whine about everything in my mind. Right now Im standing in a dark forest alone and it feels good.



I wish there were dark forests near where I live. There aren't any though. You say you whine about stuff in your mind, even when you're alone. What would you like to _do_ about things? Can you think of something you can do for _you_, today?


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

Bear987 said:


> I wish there were dark forests near where I live. There aren't any though. You say you whine about stuff in your mind, even when you're alone. What would you like to _do_ about things? Can you think of something you can do for _you_, today?


Oh dear. This is the thing, i never do things. I dont know. Well there are many things i could do. Im happy that i can do things to make myself feel better, no matter how unpleasant it would be, no matter how much it takes me out of my comfort zone. Yet i just lay down all day. I dream of working for my dreams, i really do. I dream of effecting on my fate and future. I love my dream future... I guess i could go jogging and after that do my homework. And then go to shower and go to sleep.


----------



## Cristy0505 (Oct 8, 2012)

When we feel like this it's hard to leave things or concentrate on others things, but best way to deal with such feelings is like to ignore the person who causes scuh feelings to you.

It took me long time to become like this, to not care at all for people who makes me feel bad. Nowadays when somebody do something that piss me off I just ignore that person from the moment it happened and don't think about it after a few hours.

Takes time, experience and patience to get like this (at least to me it took me) but it worth it all.

Nowadays I'm like this even to my family. Like I have brothers that always been negative, insulting and such and nowadays I just distanced from them and guess what? I couldn't care less.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Vulgar mutt said:


> Its like i have a nemesis. This one person from my class makes me want to go on a genocide rampage and vomit and take drugs. What do i do to all this hate? Things go well when i dont think about her, but suddenly when i think about the annoying things she has said and done to me i just give up and the rest of the day is RUINED. What is this?


Something about her obviously sets you off. Often we are annoyed by things we see in others that remind us of ourselves in some way. She may trigger a childhood event that left an impression on you. Maybe she's just damn annoying. Whatever the case, you are not well-served by expending energy on her behalf. I suspect that women hate differently than men, none-the-less, I suggest you think about this: 

Every time you feel hatred for this person, every time she manages to ruin your day, it's not her that's doing it, it's YOU. You are the one feeding that hatred. You are the one giving her the power to ruin your day. If you hate her so much, why are you empowering her? Stop giving her the satisfaction of affecting you this way. Refuse to grant her power over you. There's an old saying: "...You are letting her live in your head rent-free." Basically, she wins by default, because she doesn't have to do a thing except show up, and you're the one who gets to suffer for it. 

The way to beat back irrational hatred is to not give it any power. Most of hatred is wasted time and effort. It isn't worth either. You've got better things to do with your time. Don't let her trap you into giving her power over you. Refuse to give the bitch the satisfaction of ruining your day. She doesn't control you.


----------



## SinsOfVince (Nov 11, 2012)

Use me as your punching bag. I'm not joking. You can tell me anything.


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

@tanstaafl28

Youre right. Actually i knew this all along. Sometimes she feels like the opposite of me and yes, she has been really annoying many times. But she can do what she wants and feels like doing whenever she wants. I mustnt care! Easy as that. Thanks for the encouraging and efforted post.


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

SinsOfVince said:


> Use me as your punching bag. I'm not joking. You can tell me anything.


What is there to tell... Im just a person. Like you, and we deserve respect no matter what. So Im not gonna use you as a punching bag! 

Im gonna get myself a sandwich.


----------



## SinsOfVince (Nov 11, 2012)

Vulgar mutt said:


> Im just a person. Like you, and we deserve respect no matter what. So Im not gonna use you as a punching bag!
> 
> Im gonna get myself a sandwich.


We deserve respect? No, we don't "deserve" anything. This isn't heaven where people and animals roam around with no danger around... this is reality. In reality, we must survive. There are those that will hate you and try to stop you from accomplishing something, then there are those that love you... be grateful for those that love you.


----------



## Mustang (Oct 24, 2012)

Despite being a people person, I happen to agree with @SinsOfVince. Respect is earned, not deserved, and human beings tend to feel so self-entitled it's ridiculous. Regardless, I still believe deeply in the people that are good, and also that life is just something to be laughed about in the end. Once I learned to laugh and be amused at almost everything, I stopped being so angry at other people who had hurt me. Maybe that stems from confidence in myself or not, or personal philosophy; I don't have a handle on that yet. Do you find any solace in laughter? Always works for me, just throw on an episode of South Park and everything just melts away.


----------



## Buffy (Oct 22, 2012)

Vulgar mutt said:


> Its like i have a nemesis. This one person from my class makes me want to go on a genocide rampage and vomit and take drugs. What do i do to all this hate? Things go well when i dont think about her, but suddenly when i think about the annoying things she has said and done to me i just give up and the rest of the day is RUINED. What is this?


Since this is a site about personality types, I'm gonna ask the obvious question. Do you think maybe she could be an INFP or ENFP? I see that you are a ISTP so that would mean that, in theory, you may experience more conflict with xNFPs since they have the opposite functions in opposite attitudes from you.


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

Buffy said:


> Since this is a site about personality types, I'm gonna ask the obvious question. Do you think maybe she could be an INFP or ENFP? I see that you are a ISTP so that would mean that, in theory, you may experience more conflict with xNFPs since they have the opposite functions in opposite attitudes from you.


I dont know, she reminds me of ISFP


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

SinsOfVince said:


> We deserve respect? No, we don't "deserve" anything. This isn't heaven where people and animals roam around with no danger around... this is reality. In reality, we must survive. There are those that will hate you and try to stop you from accomplishing something, then there are those that love you... be grateful for those that love you.


Whatever u say i guess


----------



## Buffy (Oct 22, 2012)

Vulgar mutt said:


> I dont know, she reminds me of ISFP


Maybe she has Fi? Maybe that's grating on you?


----------



## Buffy (Oct 22, 2012)

Vulgar mutt said:


> Its like i have a nemesis. This one person from my class makes me want to go on a genocide rampage and vomit and take drugs. What do i do to all this hate? Things go well when i dont think about her, but suddenly when i think about the annoying things she has said and done to me i just give up and the rest of the day is RUINED. What is this?


And if she's a classmate, you prolly won't have to see her once the class is done, then out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

All this blah about Fi and Ne and Si and No, ENFP, ESTJ. It doesn't really matter actually.

What you should do is, no matter what she says, to *be super nice to her*. Of course you do not mean it, but that doesn't matter. What matters is that it will drive her crazy eventually. So don't take anything she says to you personal. Keep your emotional distance because she has only one goal: venting out her frustrations at your expense. And you do not want to be vampire food.
Just don't seek her out. Just use it as defense only.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Vulgar mutt said:


> @_tanstaafl28_
> 
> Youre right. Actually i knew this all along. Sometimes she feels like the opposite of me and yes, she has been really annoying many times. But she can do what she wants and feels like doing whenever she wants. I mustnt care! Easy as that. Thanks for the encouraging and efforted post.


You're welcome. It may take some practice, and you're still going to feel a tinge of outrage at the unfairness of it all, but there's always going to be people who can get away with stuff you can't. It's inevitable (I hate it too, but I don't hate them for using what they have to their advantage). Remember, karma's a bitch, and it does not discriminate.


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> You're welcome. It may take some practice, and you're still going to feel a tinge of outrage at the unfairness of it all, but there's always going to be people who can get away with stuff you can't. It's inevitable (I hate it too, but I don't hate them for using what they have to their advantage). Remember, karma's a bitch, and it does not discriminate.


she does want things to only go for her advantage, but i see that once i try to relate to her, she goes very generous and loyal. its like she can sense it. well, humans can. things have been very unfair to her too, i was a good friend to her closest friend, whom she propably thought that could be like a best friend to her or something, but now that friend doesnt want anything to do with this girl i dislike. she propably thinks that ive done something to her so that she could turn her back on her, but i really havent. ive just been very honest and blunt with my feelings about her (again this annoying girl). i dont know what is wrong with me about that, but its not the case. shes been kinda mean ever since i went to the same class with her which was like the second grade, and i can tell you, im so fed up with her at the moment, after six years of pure annoying. but i believe she cant help it, like me with my tendency to get annoyed, she propably has the same feelings for me too. i never tried to work it out though. i didnt feel like it, was tired because of other things and bluntly felt like the problem was worth it. haha and ive been a little jealous of her also, since im from a poor and boring family, with a background of a big brother who liked to beat me up at times and divorced parents. also ive been a bit tyrannious at school, having this awesome girl as my best and most protective friend who understood me... but then i feel sad that she also started to not like the other girl AH IM GETTING CONFUSED TOO MUCH TEXT, ILL STOP NOW.


----------

